# Stupid question



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

Probably very stupid question, but how do I become an "active" member. I already made some posts, but can not even react on my own thread or post more that 1 comment on somebody elses thread.

Please let me know.

Greetz,
Winny


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

calypsocooler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Probably very stupid question, but how do I become an "active" member. I already made some posts, but can not even react on my own thread or post more that 1 comment on somebody elses thread.
> 
> ...


Think Active is 20 posts unfortunately I am IT illiterate I know how to reply thats about it. Think now that you are +5 you will be able to do more exciting things!!
Take it easy i'm off down the pub


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Think Active is 20 posts unfortunately I am IT illiterate I know how to reply thats about it. Think now that you are +5 you will be able to do more exciting things!!
> Take it easy i'm off down the pub



Yap take it easy and I hope by now you are able to post. just keep on posting. People if you wanna vacation in Asia try this place<snip>


----------



## nwtconner (Jun 4, 2009)

Same question. I would like to post a link to a site that would be informative for some of the users on this site. But it says i need to become an active member. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nwtconner said:


> Same question. I would like to post a link to a site that would be informative for some of the users on this site. But it says i need to become an active member. Does anyone have any ideas?


You need to be careful about what links you post.
Firstly unless it is response to someone asking for information it may be considered spamming.
Secondly if it is a rival forum it will definitely be deleted.


----------

